# Why Do People Keep Lying About Proposition 19?



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

Instead of people saying "I just want to get high" you got a boatload of people saying dumb shit like "Marijuana has caused no deaths, or This will help stop the drug war, or This will help keep drugs away from kids... all are complete nonsense


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

the big lie "Marijuana will be legal to cultivate in California"


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

I've thought it out, and the only real Win/Win situation for smokers and the government is the following

*HARSH PENALTIES FOR THE FOLLOWING*
Selling Marijuana without a license
Cultivating Marijuana without a license
Smoking Marijuana outside of a private property (home)
Possession of an open container of marijuana outside your home (state seal it like they do cigarrettes)

This is the only way for the government to make money, while allowing people to use. The way proposition 19 is currently set up, the Cartels have a lot to gain


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Instead of people saying "I just want to get high" you got a boatload of people saying dumb shit like "Marijuana has caused no deaths, or This will help stop the drug war, or This will help keep drugs away from kids... all are complete nonsense


1) cannabis is not a toxin. you can not die from consuming too much of it. That is a medical and scientific fact, not an opinion. If you disagree, you're just wrong. 

2) Ending prohibition across the country will severely weaken the power of drug cartels. Prop 19 is the first step towards that goal. And yes, if we stop waging war on drugs, it will stop the drug war by definition. 

3) There have been many studies done that say cannabis is easier for highschool kids to buy than beer. This is because cannabis is generally sold on the black market which does not ask for ID's. It will be harder for kids to buy bud if it's sold in stores rather than on street corners. 

None of that is non-sense.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> I've thought it out, and the only real Win/Win situation for smokers and the government is the following
> 
> *HARSH PENALTIES FOR THE FOLLOWING*
> Selling Marijuana without a license
> ...


That is an extremely ignorant statement. If you reasearch you will find that this is how the system is currently run. There is a federal law that states you can posses and distribute mj with a tax stamp but the problem is a stamp has and will never be issued. So your ideal system is already in place. Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## goldenone (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> I've thought it out, and the only real Win/Win situation for smokers and the government is the following
> 
> *HARSH PENALTIES FOR THE FOLLOWING*
> Selling Marijuana without a license
> ...


Fuck that idea! You sound like a cop. I want to smoke and grow my own, i'm not hurting anybody so leave me in peace. Let me grow a few and leave me alone.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

goldenone said:


> Fuck that idea! You sound like a cop. I want to smoke and grow my own, i'm not hurting anybody so leave me in peace. Let me grow a few and leave me alone.


Nope not a cop. grow your own welfare weed, nobody cares



bigv1976 said:


> That is an extremely ignorant statement. If you reasearch you will find that this is how the system is currently run. There is a federal law that states you can posses and distribute mj with a tax stamp but the problem is a stamp has and will never be issued. So your ideal system is already in place. Thanks for the contribution.


Actually the system i described is not in place. The system i described would allow people to smoke marijuana on their private property without worrying about the cops. However they couldn't roll around town with an open government package of weed, it'd have to be sealed and unopened with a government stamp. I don't know why pot smokers actually think they government would let them grow weed, the feds have to get their money... like everything else you buy. Prop 19 fails to address that issue and leaves a gaping hole for cartel influence. Proposition 19 = Cartel-WINS Government-LOSES Smoker-WINS .... My Solution = Cartels-LOSE Government-WINS Smoker-WINS... and it's actually a solution the Federal Government would CONSIDER ... Prop 19 ISN'T



Dan Kone said:


> 1) cannabis is not a toxin. you can not die from consuming too much of it. That is a medical and scientific fact, not an opinion. If you disagree, you're just wrong.
> 
> 2) Ending prohibition across the country will severely weaken the power of drug cartels. Prop 19 is the first step towards that goal. And yes, if we stop waging war on drugs, it will stop the drug war by definition.
> 
> 3) There have been many studies done that say cannabis is easier for highschool kids to buy than beer. This is because cannabis is generally sold on the black market which does not ask for ID's. It will be harder for kids to buy bud if it's sold in stores rather than on street corners.


Let me go at this 

1) Cannabis is full of hundreds of toxins, you actually CAN overdose from it but it would take a lot. But that was not what i was talking about. I was talking about the countless auto fatalities attributed to Marijuana
2) So long as there is no government regulation (which proposition 19 has none) then you are giving the Cartels a free pass to sell their weed. Which by my math will be at 1/10th of the price that the stores are going to be selling theirs at.
3) Now High School kids have 2 options.... black market or the store.... So they'll double their chances to cop weed. Shit we all were in high school and knew the guy who'd buy you beer in exchange for a 40 Oz


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

Let me put it this way guys... if you want weed to be LEGAL, and i'm not talking about PROP 19 "legal", I mean LEGAL.... then you are going to have to sacrifice the following:

You'll have to give government the right to fuck you in the ass if you try to fuck them over by "growing your own" or buying "non taxed weed"
So yeah that means STRICTER PENALTIES but at least you'll be able to smoke KIND without getting a FINE or going to JAIL as long as you follow the simple rules
You won't be able to smoke wherever the fuck you want.

Let's be real... i know a lot of you want to think you are badass growers or whatever... but you aren't better than what the Pharmaceutical Industry will bring... so keep your ego in check... your weed is mediocre compared to what they'll provide.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Let me put it this way guys... if you want weed to be LEGAL, and i'm not talking about PROP 19 "legal", I mean LEGAL.... then you are going to have to sacrifice the following:
> 
> You'll have to give government the right to fuck you in the ass if you try to fuck them over by "growing your own" or buying "non taxed weed"
> So yeah that means STRICTER PENALTIES but at least you'll be able to smoke KIND without getting a FINE or going to JAIL as long as you follow the simple rules
> ...


You are truly an idiot if you think a government controlled entity which all pharm. companies are, will produce a better product than a guy growing a few plants giving them the best of everything. Threads like these truly bring out the ignorance that is so prevelant in this country and more so on this site. Educate yourself before forming an opinion and speaking on that opinion or the only person that will look at you with any kind of respect is yourself.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

If Flop 19 passes, at first the store weed will be grown by organic hippies. Once the Pharm Boyz jump in the game, they are going to have Nerds with pocket protectors growing the weed that will put all the hippies out of business. Why the fuck is this a shock to you?

The best pot growers will be botanists with a Masters degree from MIT, and they won't smoke weed.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> If Flop 19 passes, at first the store weed will be grown by organic hippies. Once the Pharm Boyz jump in the game, they are going to have Nerds with pocket protectors growing the weed that will put all the hippies out of business. Why the fuck is this a shock to you?
> 
> The best pot growers will be botanists with a Masters degree from MIT, and they won't smoke weed.


Yeah the best carpenters wont have saws or hammers either right?


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

The Pharma people have allllllllllllllllllllllll kinds of money to throw around for studies and equipment that the hippies won't have. It'll be a quick death

My advice for the hippies that are currently in the commercial game in california.... team up and make one group... otherwise the pharm boyz are gonna kill you all off


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dude the feds wont even let pharm boyz study mj for medicinal use and you already have them pegged as the best growers.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 19, 2010)

I think I got dumber reading DankAbbott's posts. Marijuana contains toxins that will kill you/make you OD, haha. I lol'd at that one.



DankAbbott said:


> 1) Cannabis is full of hundreds of toxins, you actually CAN overdose from it but it would take a lot. But that was not what i was talking about. I was talking about the countless auto fatalities attributed to Marijuana


It's hard to count things that don't exist. I'd like to see where you got that from. Meaning an article with some quoted research. You have no idea what you're talking about. Toxins don't cause you to OD moron. Toxins, I think you mean carcinogens. Which are what cause lung cancer, liver cancer, brain tumors, throat cancer ect...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carcinogen

You sound more like a troll than anything, why are you even on a marijuana forum if you completely oppose it? What does prop 19 have to do with what you're saying. Even if it doesn't pass the VAST majority of people on here still use it. Why don't I see you posting more about the harm marijuana does? Prop 19 isn't going to change your made up statistics.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

Toxins, things like hydrogen CYANIDE and AMMONIA which scientists find in marijuana at 20 times the rate of tobacco. 
Hey Jackass.. A carcinogen is a type of TOXIN.

From your OWN wikifugginpedia carcinogen link

"Carcinogens are classified as genotoxins"

LMAO and when the fuck did i say you can OD from TOXINS? READING COMPREHENSION IS FUNDAMENTAL


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Toxins, things like hydrogen CYANIDE and AMMONIA which scientists find in marijuana at 20 times the rate of tobacco.
> Hey Jackass.. A carcinogen is a type of TOXIN.
> 
> From your OWN wikifugginpedia carcinogen link
> ...


Where is this article where it says scientists found cyanide and ammonia?


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

mr2shim said:


> Where is this article where it says scientists found cyanide and ammonia?


You have already googled it yourself dude, so i have no idea why you took the time to ask me to spoonfeed you in public..........but i'll do it this ONE time. 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/12/071217110328.htm


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> You have already googled it yourself dude, so i have no idea why you took the time to ask me to spoonfeed you in public..........but i'll do it this ONE time.
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/12/071217110328.htm


So that leads me to my question, why are you protesting prop 19? Why don't you go as far to say you are against marijuana all together. That would only make sense. I'm not sure how prop 19 can change the "facts" in the article you posted. If you are against prop 19 because marijuana contains "toxins" then you should be against marijuana all together.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

Listen dude, just because i'm not willing to LIE like all the other weed smokers i've seen lately... doesn't mean I am ANTI. I am just real enough to admit that virtually nothing positive comes from smoking weed dude.... being fucked up on anything often leads to fucked up situations... as every pot smoker already knows yet virtually none want to admit.

I do not think it should be legal however, I do not think tobacco should be legal, or alcohol..... nothing progressive about any of those things.. in fact all of which are anti-evolutionary to society. This whole legalize weed shit has turned pot smokers into Inverted Reefer Madness puppets that will lie up n down about weed and pretend it's all fluffy bunny rabbits and rainbows when it's not


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Listen dude, just because i'm not willing to LIE like all the other weed smokers i've seen lately... doesn't mean I am ANTI. I am just real enough to admit that virtually nothing positive comes from smoking weed dude.... being fucked up on anything often leads to fucked up situations... as every pot smoker already knows yet virtually none want to admit.
> 
> I do not think it should be legal however, I do not think tobacco should be legal, or alcohol..... nothing progressive about any of those things.. in fact all of which are anti-evolutionary to society. This whole legalize weed shit has turned pot smokers into Inverted Reefer Madness puppets that will lie up n down about weed and pretend it's all fluffy bunny rabbits and rainbows when it's not


Yeah you are right we should all quit smoking weed and eat OC's instead. Way healthier. Plus it will feed the pigs in government who you sound eerily similar too.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Listen dude, just because i'm not willing to LIE like all the other weed smokers i've seen lately... doesn't mean I am ANTI. I am just real enough to admit that virtually nothing positive comes from smoking weed dude.... being fucked up on anything often leads to fucked up situations... as every pot smoker already knows yet virtually none want to admit.
> 
> I do not think it should be legal however, I do not think tobacco should be legal, or alcohol..... nothing progressive about any of those things.. in fact all of which are anti-evolutionary to society. This whole legalize weed shit has turned pot smokers into Inverted Reefer Madness puppets that will lie up n down about weed and pretend it's all fluffy bunny rabbits and rainbows when it's not


So you believe the Government should tell us what to do? That's basically what making things like alcohol, tobacco, marijuana illegal is/does. Control. Sounds like you would be happier living in North Korea. America suppose to be free. I suppose to have liberties to do and say whatever I want, but I can't. How is that free? I'm not sure how anyone can claim America is free and liberal when our Government can tell us what we can put in our own bodies.

How would you feel if Fast Food ended up being illegal? It's no worse than alcohol. It does harm to our bodies. So does alcohol, tobacco, and "marijuana". What's the difference? Why don't they just make everything that causes harm to our bodies illegal? Since they care so much.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

LAWS are the foundation to civilization brother, i'm not sure what you think your alternative is.

Look into the criteria of civilization... you gotta have 2 things... writing, and law.




mr2shim said:


> How would you feel if Fast Food ended up being illegal? It's no worse than alcohol. It does harm to our bodies. So does alcohol, tobacco, and "marijuana". What's the difference? Why don't they just make everything that causes harm to our bodies illegal? Since they care so much.


Fast Food has good qualities and bad qualities, it gives you necessary vitamins and calories... but there are also bad things in it.
What is positive about marijuana?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> LAWS are the foundation to civilization brother, i'm not sure what you think your alternative is


You're right, LAWS are the foundation of civilization. Laws, that's what prop 19 is. It allows us the liberty to consume marijuana, but it governs things that get out of hand. Like selling to minors, which is morally wrong. You are basically agreeing to prop 19 but you can't see it. I'll try to break it down for you.

You believe laws are the foundation of our civilization. You believe that marijuana should be illegal, as should tobacco and alcohol. Yet, you would oppose making fast food, snack cakes, processed tea, high fructose corn syrup and what has it added(basically almost everything now days) ILLEGAL.

So unless you can say you want everything that causes harm to our bodies illegal you are a huge hypocrite. Your logic is skewed.

Prop 19 makes marijuana legal, allows Californians to consume it, doesn't allow minors to consume(which is morally wrong and should be governed) Get it?

As I said in my previous post, what's the difference between alcohol, marijuana, tobacco and fast food, snack food, and just about everything sold at the Super Market? They call cause bodily harm. It one should be illegal, all should be illegal.

You and everyone else not supporting prop 19 are hypocrites in their own right and don't even realize it.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

Would i oppose a law that abolishes affordable food to consumers? Yes

The only thing weed does to your body, is harm it.... unless you are in pain.. in which case marijuana is not your answer... tylenol is


----------



## rucca (Oct 19, 2010)

You know - as long as I have been growing my own vegetables - the government has not once said a god damn thing about it. My buddy makes his own beer - the government has never asked him for money. In fact, people around here sell their produce overages on the side of the street, that cops drive by every day. Do they pay taxes on the income they make from their extra vegetables? I doubt it. Those bastards knew they were growing more tomatoes then they could every possibly eat! Oh and FYI - *their tomatoes are dank as fuck* - way better than the ones the dudes in lab coats at Monsanto are genetically engineering


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

rucca said:


> You know - as long as I have been growing my own vegetables - the government has not once said a god damn thing about it. My buddy makes his own beer - the government has never asked him for money. In fact, people around here sell their produce overages on the side of the street, that cops drive by every day. Do they pay taxes on the income they make from their extra vegetables? I doubt it. Those bastards knew they were growing more tomatoes then they could every possibly eat! Oh and FYI - *their tomatoes are dank as fuck* - way better than the ones the dudes in lab coats at Monsanto are genetically engineering


None of those things are worth more than GOLD in weight  most people who brew their own beer... make absolute garbage... veggies are cheap at the store

If potheads came up with a plan that is anti-retarded to legalize marijuana and give the government their taxes...... the government might listen. But if you think the government is ever going to let you grow your own weed..... you're just crazy

Oh yeah BTW, I gave you all the plan for the only chance at marijuana legalization... i'd go with that plan and push it... personally i dont really care though


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Would i oppose a law that abolishes affordable food to consumers? Yes
> 
> The only thing weed does to your body, is harm it.... unless you are in pain.. in which case marijuana is not your answer... tylenol is


He wasnt referring to affordable food. He said Fast Food. You know the shit that makes us the fattest unhealthiest country in the world? Do not forget it contains things like hydrogenated oil, MSG, some ingredients listed only as animal by products, cholesterol and all those other things that cause the #1 leading cause of death in this country, heart disease.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> None of those things are worth more than GOLD in weight  most people who brew their own beer... make absolute garbage... veggies are cheap at the store


You better check prices bro if you are referring to weed as being more valuable than gold. The more you post the dumber you get bro!! Just think you should take look at that.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> You better check prices bro if you are referring to weed as being more valuable than gold. The more you post the dumber you get bro!! Just think you should take look at that.


Yeah you're right, since inflation gold has gone a few dollars more expensive than marijuana... if we are going by California / Amsterdam prices


----------



## golddog (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> None of those things are worth more than GOLD in weight  most people who brew their own beer... make absolute garbage... veggies are cheap at the store
> 
> If potheads came up with a plan that is anti-retarded to legalize marijuana and give the government their taxes...... the government might listen. But if you think the government is ever going to let you grow your own weed..... you're just crazy
> 
> Oh yeah BTW, I gave you all the plan for the only chance at marijuana legalization... i'd go with that plan and push it... personally i dont really care though


No one cares about your drivel


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> He wasnt referring to affordable food. He said Fast Food. You know the shit that makes us the fattest unhealthiest country in the world? Do not forget it contains things like hydrogenated oil, MSG, some ingredients listed only as animal by products, cholesterol and all those other things that cause the #1 leading cause of death in this country, heart disease.


See how can you call me dumb, yet you'll say shit like America is the fattest country in the world

Then you said america is unhealthy because of MSG, not knowing where MSG comes from... listen dude if we wanted to insult each others intelligence, you aren't going to come out the victor lol


----------



## rucca (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> None of those things are worth more than GOLD in weight


Weed is worth so much because it isn't legal. The supply is low - it is risky to transport. I don't know why your density is so perplexing. Prop 19 is called Tax and Regulate - not make weed legal. Why are growers voting against 19? Oh yeah, they are worried it won't be profitable.... 

I wonder how much tax revenue is generated by tomatoes? I'm sure the economy would feel a hit if everyone grew their own - but people would flip shit if they were not allowed to.

They came first for the Communists,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Communist.

Then they came for the trade unionists,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Jew.

Then they came for me
and by that time no one was left to speak up.

DoThey came first for the Communists,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Communist.

Then they came for the trade unionists,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Jew.

Then they came for me
and by that time no one was left to speak up.

*Help us out - we'll help you when you need it*


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok dude I am done with this thread. It is common knowledge we are the most obese country in the world and I am not sure what you pay for weed but gold is currently about 4x the amount I would pay for the best weed in the world. You are truly an idiot bub.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> None of those things are worth more than GOLD in weight  most people who brew their own beer... make absolute garbage... veggies are cheap at the store
> 
> If potheads came up with a plan that is anti-retarded to legalize marijuana and give the government their taxes...... the government might listen. But if you think the government is ever going to let you grow your own weed..... you're just crazy
> 
> Oh yeah BTW, I gave you all the plan for the only chance at marijuana legalization... i'd go with that plan and push it... personally i dont really care though


Gold is worth 1300 an oz. Please stop spewing bullshit because you sound like an ignorant asshole. You have made so many false statements in this thread it's actually kind of annoying.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

rucca said:


> Weed is worth so much because it isn't legal. The supply is low - it is risky to transport. I don't know why your density is so perplexing. Prop 19 is called Tax and Regulate - not make weed legal. Why are growers voting against 19? Oh yeah, they are worried it won't be profitable....


People seem to think weed is legal in holland (when it's not)....... how come the prices are so high there? Why are they so high for medical patients?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 19, 2010)

Banditt said:


> Gold is worth 1300 an oz. Please stop spewing bullshit because you sound like an ignorant asshole. You have made so many false statements in this thread it's actually kind of annoying.


Yea, it's pointless trying to argue logic with this fool. I'm refraining from posting anymore. I feel as if I am truly getting dumber replying to his useless babble.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

I haven't looked at the stats but any cultured human being that has been anywhere would know that the fattest countries are in the south Pacific.... places like FIJI and New Zealand, American Samoa........... America is NOT nor has EVER been the fattest country on earth


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

mr2shim said:


> Yea, it's pointless trying to argue logic with this fool. I'm refraining from posting anymore. I feel as if I am truly getting dumber replying to his useless babble.


You were pretty much done when you admitted yourself that there is nothing positive about Marijuana.

IN FACT: Is there any pot smoker here, that can come up with one positive aspect of Marijuana smoking... or are you all uppity about being frauds?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> You were pretty much done when you admitted yourself that there is nothing positive about Marijuana


When did I do that? You're a pretty good troll, usually when I say I'm going to stop posting I do.


You pretty much proved to everyone you're an idiot when you said you think marijuana, tobacco, alcohol should be illegal, yet fast food should be legal. Fast food is a direct cause of heart disease. The number one cause of death in the United States. Number ONE. Start protesting fast food then maybe someone will pay attention to the garbage you keep typing.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

mr2shim said:


> When did I do that? You're a pretty good troll, usually when I say I'm going to stop posting I do.


Oh my bad.......... NAME SOMETHING POSITIVE ABOUT MARIJUANA SMOKING

and this is when you avoid my question and admit i was right


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is a link to educate yourself so maybe you wont sound so stupid in the next forum you join. http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/hea_obe-health-obesity Fiji didnt even make top 30.


----------



## rucca (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> People seem to think weed is legal in holland (when it's not)....... how come the prices are so high there? Why are they so high for medical patients?



Read what you wrote? You said it wasn't legal? 
It is no harder to grow than wheat, tomatoes, apples, or oranges. Why would it be more expensive?

In a Costa Rican study, it was found that chronic marijuana smokers who also smoked cigarettes were less likely to develop cancer than cigarette smokers who didn&#8217;t use marijuana. Since marijuana (smoking, as well as ingestion by other methods) dilates the alveoli, toxins are more easily eliminated with cannabis use regardless of its method of application. Nicotine, on the other hand, constricts the alveoli, so it is likely that the use of cannabis neutralizes, or even overwhelms the constriction, by its own tendency to dilation ...As an aid for all psychosomatic disease, marijuana can benefit the participant, generally because of its health-restoring effects... *The fear of marijuana... stems from its limitless potential for treating illness, in that both the pharmaceutical industry and the medical monopoly would lose billions of dollars if marijuana became the non-drug of choice.* (p. 61)


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Oh my bad.......... NAME SOMETHING POSITIVE ABOUT MARIJUANA SMOKING
> 
> and this is when you avoid my question and admit i was right





mr2shim said:


> You pretty much proved to everyone you're an idiot when you said you think marijuana, tobacco, alcohol should be illegal, yet fast food should be legal. Fast food is a direct cause of heart disease. The number one cause of death in the United States. Number ONE. Start protesting fast food then maybe someone will pay attention to the garbage you keep typing.


Let me start with a requote from myself.

Something positive? Let's see.. Lessens pain associated with fibromyalgia, helps insomnia, anxiety, anorexia, depression. You can argue that the drug industry has pills for everyone of these, but tell me this. Is a pill natural to the earth or is marijuana? If you can honestly sit in your computer chair and say a plant, *NATURAL* to this Planet should be illegal, yet some concocted shit in a chem lab is fine and dandy. You sir, are the dumbest fucking person I have ever had the displeasure to come in contact with.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Here is a link to educate yourself so maybe you wont sound so stupid in the next forum you join. http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/hea_obe-health-obesity Fiji didnt even make top 30.


Your link would be valid if there were only 28 countries on earth, like the study shows..... American Samoa is the fattest country on earth... where is American Samoa on your list? Oh.... they werent part of the study


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

rucca said:


> Read what you wrote? You said it wasn't legal?
> It is no harder to grow than wheat, tomatoes, apples, or oranges. Why would it be more expensive?
> 
> In a Costa Rican study, it was found that chronic marijuana smokers who also smoked cigarettes were less likely to develop cancer than cigarette smokers who didn&#8217;t use marijuana. Since marijuana (smoking, as well as ingestion by other methods) dilates the alveoli, toxins are more easily eliminated with cannabis use regardless of its method of application. Nicotine, on the other hand, constricts the alveoli, so it is likely that the use of cannabis neutralizes, or even overwhelms the constriction, by its own tendency to dilation ...As an aid for all psychosomatic disease, marijuana can benefit the participant, generally because of its health-restoring effects... *The fear of marijuana... stems from its limitless potential for treating illness, in that both the pharmaceutical industry and the medical monopoly would lose billions of dollars if marijuana became the non-drug of choice.* (p. 61)


I gotta hit your rep bar for that my man!


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

mr2shim said:


> Let me start with a requote from myself.
> 
> Something positive? Let's see.. Lessens pain associated with fibromyalgia, helps insomnia, anxiety, anorexia, depression. You can argue that the drug industry has pills for everyone of these, but tell me this. Is a pill natural to the earth or is marijuana? If you can honestly sit in your computer chair and say a Plant *NATURAL* to this Planet should be illegal, yet some concocted shit in a chem lab is fine and dandy you sir are the dumbest fucking person I have ever had the displeasure to come in contact with.


Marijuana is actually a CAUSE of anxiety dude lol... and which one of the above illnesses do you guys have?


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

You can make a study show whatever you want dude lol, but it would take a real crackhead to believe that smoking marijuana would actually PREVENT you from getting cancer

Especially since Marijuana has more cancer-causing agents than is found in tobacco


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Marijuana is actually a CAUSE of anxiety dude lol... and which one of the above illnesses do you guys have?


Over long term use, for short term it has been proven to help. But really? That's all you got out of that? Just shows how ignorant and stupid you are. Still waiting on an explanation of pill vs natural plant.

To everyone else who is reading/posting in this thread. Save your sanity and refrain from posting. The troll will go away. You put the facts in his face and he avoids them like the plague. Nothing but a troll.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

mr2shim said:


> Over long term use, for short term it has been proven to help. But really? That's all you got out of that? Just shows how ignorant and stupid you are. Still waiting on an explanation of pill vs natural plant.


If you are using any drug recreationally, then you are using it for the wrong reason. Not that I haven't done that either, and still do once in a great while.... i'm still honest enough to admit that it does more harm than good... in fact it does NO good what so ever

Kids will be kids, adults need to be more analytical about the things they do


----------



## rucca (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> You can make a study show whatever you want dude lol, but it would take a real crackhead to believe that smoking marijuana would actually PREVENT you from getting cancer



It never states smoking marijuana prevents cancer. You made that up. Why are you lying about marijuana? It said people who smoked marijuana were less likely to develop cancer. Yes, studies can show whatever you want them to show so I take them all with a grain of salt. However, I don't dismiss an argument if I have not heard both sides. Just go vote no - honestly - half the people on this site are.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> If you are using any drug recreationally, then you are using it for the wrong reason. Not that I haven't done that either, and still do once in a great while.... i'm still honest enough to admit that it does more harm than good... in fact it does NO good what so ever
> 
> Kids will be kids, adults need to be more analytical about the things they do


So, why aren't you protesting fast food? It does NO good, it does complete harm to your body. Are you a member of any anti alcohol legalization forums? What about anti fast food?


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Your link would be valid if there were only 28 countries on earth, like the study shows..... American Samoa is the fattest country on earth... where is American Samoa on your list? Oh.... they werent part of the study


That is not my list shit head and that is the top 30 and I would assume that Samoa would be included with the US as most global studies will wrap the US and it's territories together so they dont have to waste ink on the 6 people that live in some little village as a seperate country. Youre mind is not working correct and you should ask for help. I am sure you are loving all this attention as negative as it may be. Maybe your dad had alot of girlfriends and you were forced to spend too much time alone at home with mommy. Maybe you still sleep in mommy's bed when it thunders. I dont know because I am not a doctor but please show me the same respect and dont come to a place where I come to learn from people I respect and proffess to have anything to say that will better this community while disrspecting those same people. You are not intelligent. I may go so far as to say you are retarded and that is not to insult you. That is to ask you from 1 man to another please seek help and try to better yourself as a person. You have issues dude and I wish you the best!!


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

mr2shim said:


> So, why aren't you protesting fast food? It does NO good, it does complete harm to your body. Are you a member of any anti alcohol legalization forums? What about anti fast food?


Because fast food actually serves a purpose.... marijuana doesn't.

Let me put it this way dude, I don't care if you are a "medical marijuana" patient.... if you are smoking weed you are doing it to get high... if you were actually doing it for pain relief, you wouldnt do anything that you SMOKE... you'd take a pill... because you are concerned ABOUT YOUR HEALTH! If California said tomorrow "no more nuggs, we're going scrictly marinol" pretty much all of the patients will get pissed because they were doing it to get high and not because they were in pain


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> That is not my list shit head and that is the top 30


Listen dude, if it helps, USA is in the top 5 fattest nations on earth, but it's never been the fattest nation on earth dude, South Pacific, look into it


----------



## rucca (Oct 19, 2010)

im gonna just go overdose on marijuana - i cant handle this anymore!


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

rucca said:


> im gonna just go overdose on marijuana - i cant handle this anymore!


Hey its better than trying to defend something that you subconsciously know you can't defend


----------



## dbkick (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Would i oppose a law that abolishes affordable food to consumers? Yes
> 
> The only thing weed does to your body, is harm it.... unless you are in pain.. in which case marijuana is not your answer... tylenol is


Nice timing, they just had another tylenol recall due to a mold scare. BTW just where the fuck do you actually stand ?


----------



## beardo (Oct 19, 2010)

mr2shim said:


> So you believe the Government should tell us what to do? That's basically what making things like alcohol, tobacco, marijuana illegal is/does. Control. Sounds like you would be happier living in North Korea. America suppose to be free. I suppose to have liberties to do and say whatever I want, but I can't. How is that free? I'm not sure how anyone can claim America is free and liberal when our Government can tell us what we can put in our own bodies.
> 
> How would you feel if Fast Food ended up being illegal? It's no worse than alcohol. It does harm to our bodies. So does alcohol, tobacco, and "marijuana". What's the difference? Why don't they just make everything that causes harm to our bodies illegal? Since they care so much.


 Why do you want to TAX and CONTROL marijuana??? Shouldn't people plants and animals be free? I believe in freedom NO on 19


----------



## dbkick (Oct 19, 2010)

And what do you plan on being when you grow up? doctor? lawyer? both? dope growing hippie? Cop perhaps eh???


----------



## beardo (Oct 19, 2010)

dbkick said:


> And what do you plan on being when you grow up? doctor? lawyer? both? dope growing hippie? Cop perhaps eh???


 what about dope a growing lawyer with a phd


----------



## x<Juniper][niartS>x (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Because fast food actually serves a purpose.... marijuana doesn't.
> 
> Let me put it this way dude, I don't care if you are a "medical marijuana" patient.... if you are smoking weed you are doing it to get high... if you were actually doing it for pain relief, you wouldnt do anything that you SMOKE... you'd take a pill... because you are concerned ABOUT YOUR HEALTH! If California said tomorrow "no more nuggs, we're going scrictly marinol" pretty much all of the patients will get pissed because they were doing it to get high and not because they were in pain


WOW! When I grow down, I want to be just like you.


----------



## toquer (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Because fast food actually serves a purpose.... marijuana doesn't.
> 
> Let me put it this way dude, I don't care if you are a "medical marijuana" patient.... if you are smoking weed you are doing it to get high... if you were actually doing it for pain relief, you wouldnt do anything that you SMOKE... you'd take a pill... because you are concerned ABOUT YOUR HEALTH! If California said tomorrow "no more nuggs, we're going scrictly marinol" pretty much all of the patients will get pissed because they were doing it to get high and not because they were in pain


Have you even watched a commercial to hear about the side effects of taking a pill? You think those are good for you? If you're concerned about your health you'd probably look for a holistic approach to solve a problem. I wouldn't take a pill approved by the FDA if my life depended on it. I'd rather die. I smoke to get high. I enjoy being high. I don't have to worry about what I will do when I grow up because I'm already a grown up and I grow cannabis for a living. I provide it to collectives so others can get high as well. I don't believe in taxes and thus don't pay any taxes. I file the stupid paperwork to belong to a system but I don't believe in the level of control it has over people like you. I have one of you in my family, it's my brother. You two would probably get along so well, do you listen to Rush Limbaugh too?

Anyways, STFU!!! I&#8217;d love to meet you someplace in the street and shove the stump of this year&#8217;s tree in your brown eye to help you see better, you'd probably look like Cartman with an anal probe!!
View attachment 1220962


----------



## fatfarmer (Oct 19, 2010)

I just think it's gone on to long. Good people being hunted down for smoking pot in their own home! I,am a simple man and did my time working for the man making them look gook and killing myself at the same time. All I ask now is to let me be! Wife ,kids all is well ,but I,am Bad Man for only smoking Pot! No drink,coke, pills ,just taking care of my wife and kids and doing a good job to.Lots of Love in our home!


----------



## desert dude (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Hey its better than trying to defend something that you subconsciously know you can't defend


It is easy to defend P19.

Which is better, a kid having a parent who smokes pot or a kid whose parent is in prison for smoking pot?

Which is better, having pot freely available and cheap, or having a massive criminal bureaucracy that costs society hundreds of billions of dollars, and erodes the fundamental liberties supposedly guaranteed by the bill of rights?

Which is better, Mexico spiraling into chaos because the narco gangs are fighting over the profits to be gained from a plant that costs about $1.00 a pound to produce but sells for $5,000 per pound because it is illegal?

Which is better, you deciding what you do with your own body, or Eric Holder deciding what you do with your own body?


----------



## potroast (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> You can make a study show whatever you want dude lol, but it would take a real crackhead to believe that smoking marijuana would actually PREVENT you from getting cancer
> 
> Especially since Marijuana has more cancer-causing agents than is found in tobacco



You obviously have no clue about the medical use of cannabis, and need us to set you straight, young man.

FYI there are NO studies that show that smoked cannabis causes cancer. As a matter of fact, the studies show that cannabis use can actually cure cancer, or at least keep it in check. I have friends who have brain cancer, and they attribute their cannabis usage to keeping the tumors from growing any more, thus keeping them alive. I have friends who have MS, and they attribute their cannabis usage to keep them from shaking uncontrollably all day. My cannabis use helps me with muscle spasms, too, as well as other things.

So I guess it's actually YOU who is lying in this thread, about everything it appears.

I voted yes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2010)

prop 19 will give you herpes.


----------



## beardo (Oct 19, 2010)

desert dude said:


> It is easy to defend P19.
> 
> Which is better, a kid having a parent who smokes pot or a kid whose parent is in prison for smoking pot?
> 
> ...





DankAbbott said:


> the only people smoking medical marijuana for legitimate reasons, are those who have a phobia of pills, and i could count those people on one hand. The rest are just using it to get high.
> 
> nobody is being hunted down for smoking pot in their home!!!! If a cop knocks on the door for a call... And smells pot, you're in trouble... They arent hunting anyone down lmao
> 
> these are the lies i'm talking about!!!!!! nobody goes to prison for smoking pot lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You get a ticket in most states lmao you pay the fine lmao


prop will create more marijuana crimes it is not legalization


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

beardo said:


> prop will create more marijuana crimes it is not legalization


I'm not sure if it will cause more marijuana crimes. Less people will get fined for possession, but more people will go to prison for cultivation. That's what's kinda dangerous about Prop 19, there are going to be idiots out there that will think they can legally grow until the DEA busts down their door and they are facing 5-10 years in prison


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> prop 19 will give you herpes.


prohibition will give you aids


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

Seriously though, if you honestly aren't smart enough to figure out the BIG problem Prop 19 will have on Society... then it's safe to say you aren't smart enough to grow weed to it's actual potential. So you'll be better off toking the Big Pharma buds rather than the welfare weed from your ghetto grow op


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Seriously though, if you honestly aren't smart enough to figure out the BIG problem Prop 19 will have on Society... then it's safe to say you aren't smart enough to grow weed to it's actual potential. So you'll be better off toking the Big Pharma buds rather than the welfare weed from your ghetto grow op


I'll stick with my ghetto grow op bud. It has worked out pretty well for me.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> the only people smoking medical marijuana for legitimate reasons, are those who have a phobia of pills, and i could count those people on one hand. The rest are just using it to get high.
> 
> nobody is being hunted down for smoking pot in their home!!!! If a cop knocks on the door for a call... And smells pot, you're in trouble... They arent hunting anyone down lmao
> 
> ...


DankAbbot


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

Banditt said:


> DankAbbot


Did i just step into a time machine? Is that video new to you or something? Sorry dude, didn't mean to step on your British Knights


----------



## beardo (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> I'm not sure if it will cause more marijuana crimes. Less people will get fined for possession, but more people will go to prison for cultivation. That's what's kinda dangerous about Prop 19, there are going to be idiots out there that will think they can legally grow until the DEA busts down their door and they are facing 5-10 years in prison


 and the 3-5 year penalties for minors 18-20 year olds will be going to prison if 19 passes it will over ride arnolds decrim


----------



## Banditt (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Did i just step into a time machine? Is that video new to you or something? Sorry dude, didn't mean to step on your British Knights


 
Your trolling needs work. Shit is boring as hell. Your not even funny. Clever trolls can be slightly entertaining. But your too stupid to make this any fun. Step your game up baddie troll. Your thread is dieing.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

beardo said:


> and the 3-5 year penalties for minors 81-20 year olds will be going to prison if 19 passes it will over ride arnolds decrim


California's marijuana laws are pretty strict. There definitely needs to be some decriminalization, but Prop 19 looks like it was made by Junior High Kids who just started smoking the shit


----------



## horsepower850 (Oct 19, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> If Flop 19 passes, at first the store weed will be grown by organic hippies. Once the Pharm Boyz jump in the game, they are going to have Nerds with pocket protectors growing the weed that will put all the hippies out of business. Why the fuck is this a shock to you?
> 
> The best pot growers will be botanists with a Masters degree from MIT, and they won't smoke weed.


 You got that right. There will be a short time until the big boyz jump in. Then they will ruin it for the small farmers. I say flop the 19. It's good the way it is now.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Oct 19, 2010)

abovetheinfluence must be running a disinfo campaign on pot growing forums! lol


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 19, 2010)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> abovetheinfluence must be running a disinfo campaign on pot growing forums! lol


There is a LOT of disinformation going around on Proposition 19 from both sides.... but if we wanted to take a brutally honest analytical approach to it, most of the lies are coming from the SUPPORTERS. You can look at all my posts, I haven't said shit that wasn't blatantly honest

Seriously we could start posting the LIES from both sides, and the longer list is going to be from the supporters


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Oct 20, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> There is a LOT of disinformation going around on Proposition 19 from both sides.... but if we wanted to take a brutally honest analytical approach to it, most of the lies are coming from the SUPPORTERS. You can look at all my posts, I haven't said shit that wasn't blatantly honest
> 
> Seriously we could start posting the LIES from both sides, and the longer list is going to be from the supporters


im sorry dankabbott, I was referring to your general disinfo about cannabis, not so much prop 19 though you did have some nutty things to say about it. You know, about how harmful it is, and how it leads to negative things blah blah....and honestly, I am literally on the fence about if you are indeed trolling or being serious with some of your statements.


----------



## DankAbbott (Oct 20, 2010)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> im sorry dankabbott, I was referring to your general disinfo about cannabis, not so much prop 19 though you did have some nutty things to say about it. You know, about how harmful it is, and how it leads to negative things blah blah....and honestly, I am literally on the fence about if you are indeed trolling or being serious with some of your statements.


Did i say you will die if you smoke weed? I stated facts dude, although not nearly as often as alcohol, people die all the time from car accidents caused by smoking weed.
Smoking ANYTHING CANNOT BE HEALTHY FOR YOU

Again dude, what exactly did I say that was AT ALL QUESTIONABLE?

My question to you: What exactly is positive about "getting fucked up"? Just because you and I enjoy doing it sometimes?

From the side of the supporters, the only positive aspect of Marijuana is something that it has in common with most illegal drugs like Cocaine and Heroin, it has SOME medical benefits to it. Prop 19 needs to put out HONEST ADVERTISEMENTS like a "WE JUST WANT TO GET FUCKED UP" campaign, instead of lying up n down


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Oct 20, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Did i say you will die if you smoke weed? I stated facts dude, although not nearly as often as alcohol, people die all the time from car accidents caused by smoking weed.
> Smoking ANYTHING CANNOT BE HEALTHY FOR YOU
> 
> Again dude, what exactly did I say that was AT ALL QUESTIONABLE?
> ...


First off where the fuck are these statistics of car accidents caused solely by marijuana smoking, I remember reading statistics a long while ago which obviously showed 0 deaths attributed to marijuana alone, and then their were something like 4 deaths with marijuana listed as a second factor, but I KNOW the number of car collisions caused by marijuana intoxication(which you are grossly exaggerating in the first place) is not even closely significant compared to all the other things in society that wipe hundreds of thousands off our planet everyday...look bro, people hate hypocrisy, this entire thread which I wasnt even going to join in on because it was so trolly, you have been a huge hypocrite!
Second, what the fuck happened to you with POT? you talk about cannabis like you smoked laced shit your first time at 13, tripped balls and got raped. honestly, calm that shit down. As for the smoking, yeah I probably can't hold my breath as long as I used to, but after smoking the stuff for 5 years heavily, thats about it. Everything you said was questionable, you sound like a young kid trying to be WAY too mature, ending up over doing the whole honesty bullshit, your not some super honest weed smoker trying to break all the stoners living a lie, your just lying about shit. People obviously enjoy growing cannabis and smoking its lovely flowers so what is your goal, trying to dictate behavior, so lame and ignorant. Nothing negative has happened to me involving marijuana except being hassled by police. Lastly, when I smoke weed, I dont get _fucked up_,you get _fucked up_ when you drink booze, usually after smoking some meds(YES MEDS) I just enjoy an either goofy ass conversation with a friend or share a very deep thought provoking conversation with a friend, and what wrong with that? a little relaxation after work, stimulating your mind. And cannabis has most definitely caused me to grow my mind in terms of open mindedness, and I consider that positive, in the end it doesn't matter why the fuck we do what we do, it's our choice, and you have been in the WRONG sir.


----------



## VWFringe (Oct 20, 2010)

I've always thought the better way of stating this would be to ask Society to accept us, and perhaps even grant us protected status as a minority. Sounds silly I know, but the way Society has categorized us as slackers and no-good-nicks is unfair.

I don't really care about anything except that I'm tired of being labelled as a criminal by my own wife just because i choose pot over alcohol - i know for me it's healthier. I also know that Society sees pot smokers the same way they see surfers, as people who aren't productive when they're doing their thing, or not in the same way that society expects. as a stand-up comic once noted: "Something about a man lying down on a couch drives a woman insane."

but as i;ve looked into it i also found out that black men are in prison because of my previous tastes for illegal drugs, and i have survivor's guilt over that. "the war on drugs is bad, m-kay!"


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2010)

prop 19 stole my lunch money.


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 20, 2010)

I want whatever dankabbot is smoking. I mean I have had shit that nearly tore my head off before, but never anything that made me that retarded.


----------



## x<Juniper][niartS>x (Oct 20, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Dude you're a flakey fuck who wants to legitimize why you do something that causes more harm than good. You are telling people to grow up yet you are like a 12 year old kid who just discovered marijuana and you're pussy is all wet about it. I promise that i don't believe you are smart enough to think about repercussions to society by legalizing drugs, as long as you can smoke the low grade cannabis you grew in your closet to 1/8th of it's potential... then you're a happy retard camper


A) I don't have to legitimize what I do. It's a PERSONAL choice. One the government has no buisness denying in this case. I formulated my beliefs on this plant through reading and understanding legitimate scientific studies, observation of people and thier behavior while under the influence of nothing but, and finally experimentation to first-hand experience. What are your credentials? .,l,,

B) Saying it does more harm than good is THE MOST IGNORANT thing I have ever heard. You should really do your research. If you plan on telling us you already have (which I know you haven't from the way you speak so... elliquently on the topic) then CITE YOUR SOURCES. Even if you have done it, do it again. Start with Henry Anslinger and his propaganda campiagn motivated by his personal beliefs and his racism towards Mexican immigrant workers. .,l,,

C) I didn't tell anyone to grow up nor would I waste any of the infinite space on the internet telling YOU to grow up. I was simply taking a sarcastic shot at the troll spouting bullshit and piss all over the place. Somebody get this dick a mop and make him clean this shit up. .,l,,

D) My I.Q. (Intellectual Qoutient. I'm sure you lack the mental capacity to figure out what a common knowledge abbreviation stands for.) tested at 154. That was when I was five. As for what would happen to society we already have examples. California has yet to collapse. They haven't seen the L.A. Riots take two yet. STFU with your unfounded speculation. .,l,,

E) I don't grow marijuana because you can get up to life for one plant in Alabama but when our HB 207 passes and I get my card I will mail you a nug of the finest bud you will ever smoke. This isn't plant a seed and add Miracle Gro anymore. This shit is science. Science I know quite well and even if I do run into problems there are plenty of growers on here who are not only more than willing to help but love to help beginners unlike trolling assholes like you. I'm also willing to bet a fair sum of money that more than a few of them have been growing this shit like professionals since before you were born. Any takers? .,l,,

Finally, I wish Padawan would make an appearance. I would love to see him tear through your bullshit. It would be a drastic understatement to say that it would be a waste of time.

Peace.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Oct 25, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Did i say you will die if you smoke weed? I stated facts dude, although not nearly as often as alcohol, people die all the time from car accidents caused by smoking weed.


Just because someone has thc in there system it doesn't mean it caused the accident and I'd love you to show me proof of all of these people dying in car accidents because of marijuana.



> Smoking ANYTHING CANNOT BE HEALTHY FOR YOU


Who says you have to smoke it? There are other ways of ingesting marijuana. 



> My question to you: What exactly is positive about "getting fucked up"? Just because you and I enjoy doing it sometimes?


Really? I don't consider smoking herb as getting fucked up and I didn't realize anyone did. Alcohol gets you fucked up, cocaine gets you fucked up, marijuana? Marijuana relieves stress, makes you happy, doesn't impair your motor skills significantly and does it all with minimal side effects without creating a dependency. Stress is the cause of a lot of medical problems and anything that helps is positive in my book.



> From the side of the supporters, the only positive aspect of Marijuana is something that it has in common with most illegal drugs like Cocaine and Heroin, it has SOME medical benefits to it. Prop 19 needs to put out HONEST ADVERTISEMENTS like a "WE JUST WANT TO GET FUCKED UP" campaign, instead of lying up n down


People that support legalization support the right to choose and have control over there lives. They don't need to be treated like children and have the government take control of every aspect of there life.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 25, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> Did i say you will die if you smoke weed? I stated facts dude, although not nearly as often as alcohol, people die all the time from car accidents caused by smoking weed.
> Smoking ANYTHING CANNOT BE HEALTHY FOR YOU
> 
> Again dude, what exactly did I say that was AT ALL QUESTIONABLE?
> ...


Again, your research is limited.

I've done the reading.

Nearly EVERY Cannabis related accident included other substances, like beer.

Most folks, using only Marijuana, would have a hard time driving over 30 MPH.

Do your homework.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Oct 25, 2010)

It won't matter one Bit if prop 19 passes and I'll tell you why in one word,ARIZONA
they passed a law that the feds didn't agree with,so the feds trumped it. they will do the same if 19 passes, so all points on either side really are pointless.


----------



## Serapis (Oct 25, 2010)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> It won't matter one Bit if prop 19 passes and I'll tell you why in one word,ARIZONA
> they passed a law that the feds didn't agree with,so the feds trumped it. they will do the same if 19 passes, so all points on either side really are pointless.


Not actually.... It would lead to a Supreme court challenge of States rights. Other states will empathize with California, as it will be seen as the Fed overstepping boundries. If enough states follow, The DoJ will have no choice but to pull MJ from the schedule one list, especially since the Health and Human Services department of the government holds a patent, issued in 1999, for the medical use of marijuana. In it's application, the U.S. Government cited studies and declared that Marijuana does indeed have medicinal value. That patent, and a good lawyer, in front of the right judge, will be the end of MJ on schedule one.

And to the idiots that claim MJ is a gateway drug, I started smoking cigarettes when I was 13, because my parents smoked. I didn't get the nerve up to try Mary J until I was almost 15. Cigarettes are more than likely a bigger gateway than MJ ever will be.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2010)

prop 19 ate all the cat food again.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 25, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Not actually.... It would lead to a Supreme court challenge of States rights. Other states will empathize with California, as it will be seen as the Fed overstepping boundries. If enough states follow, The DoJ will have no choice but to pull MJ from the schedule one list, especially since the Health and Human Services department of the government holds a patent, issued in 1999, for the medical use of marijuana. In it's application, the U.S. Government cited studies and declared that Marijuana does indeed have medicinal value. That patent, and a good lawyer, in front of the right judge, will be the end of MJ on schedule one.
> 
> And to the idiots that claim MJ is a gateway drug, I started smoking cigarettes when I was 13, because my parents smoked. I didn't get the nerve up to try Mary J until I was almost 15. Cigarettes are more than likely a bigger gateway than MJ ever will be.


Getting MJ off of schedule 1 at the fed level would be a MUCH bigger step toward ending the drug war than prop 19. Prop 19 is a good step in the right direction though. If passed it will put a lot of pressure on the feds on several constitutional fronts.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 25, 2010)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> It won't matter one Bit if prop 19 passes and I'll tell you why in one word,ARIZONA
> they passed a law that the feds didn't agree with,so the feds trumped it. they will do the same if 19 passes, so all points on either side really are pointless.


Let's see, the feds sued to stop Arizona FROM enforcing federal law. Now they threaten to sue California for NOT enforcing federal law. I don't think that will fly, in fact I don't even think they will try to make it fly.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Oct 25, 2010)

desert dude said:


> Let's see, the feds sued to stop Arizona FROM enforcing federal law. Now they threaten to sue California for NOT enforcing federal law. I don't think that will fly, in fact I don't even think they will try to make it fly.


don't think SUE would be the action they would take, more like major DEA raids and other ingenious ways the gov. uses for control.


----------



## potroast (Oct 26, 2010)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> don't think SUE would be the action they would take, more like major DEA raids and other ingenious ways the gov. uses for control.



All bullshit conjecture! The dea already raids us regularly, legal medical or not. If Prop 19 fails, they will increase their pressure.

Federalism is an important aspect of the US Constitution, and the states have the final say. The fed will not stand in the way when Prop 19 passes, and it will be the *biggest thing* that the planet has seen for prohibition reform.

Figure it out, I have.


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 26, 2010)

DankAbbott said:


> LAWS are the foundation to civilization brother, i'm not sure what you think your alternative is.
> 
> Look into the criteria of civilization... you gotta have 2 things... writing, and law.
> 
> ...


i agree with you to a certain point and then on the rest i think your way.............way............ off.............. allot of people that complain about the government here have never lived anywhere else.........go live in south America or the Caribbean you wont last one month youll come back crying asking for law and order...........also i don't think itll end the drug war itll slow it down for a bit but they will just start strapping more cocaine on the people crossing the border.

BUT WHAT IS POSITIVE ABOUT MARIJUANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF ask that to the medical patients that need it to get through the day with out pain or need it to have an appetite after kemo there are numerous usses for marijuana. thats like saying morphine or oxycottin have no uses your nutts.It dose nothing positive to me except relax me after a hard days work. i dont smoke and drive just like i wouldn't drink and drive i like smoking at my house cus its my property and if you come in with out a warrant im busting shots i dont care if your DEA!!


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 26, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Just because someone has thc in there system it doesn't mean it caused the accident and I'd love you to show me proof of all of these people dying in car accidents because of marijuana.


There actually are statistics out on this topic. I'll try and remember where they are. While driving under the influence of cannabis was slightly worse than sober driving, it was no where even close drunk driving, driving while texting, or driving while talking on the phone. It was slightly worse but basically on par with eating while driving in terms of fatal accidents. The statistics did not count driving under the influences of multiple substances as being under the influence of cannabis (which is reasonable IMO).


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 26, 2010)

desert dude said:


> Let's see, the feds sued to stop Arizona FROM enforcing federal law. Now they threaten to sue California for NOT enforcing federal law. I don't think that will fly, in fact I don't even think they will try to make it fly.


I agree. I think they will make a big show of it right after the elections if prop 19 passes. They'll go out and arrest a few dispensary owners who try to open up for profit, but then it'll be over. They don't have the political capital nor the resources for a long drawn out war against cannabis growers right now. This isn't 1997. There are a finite number of DEA agents who have to worry about the taliban's opium poppies, drug lords trying to over throw the mexican government, and cartels/gangs cooperating to smuggle drugs over the boarder. Also in 1997 they had local police cooperation to bust people. Now since these businesses will be opening with the approval of local governments who will be financially benefiting from these businesses, local cooperation with law enforcement will be unlikely. So it'd be the DEA trying to make cases on their own. 

If they try to keep up a war against dispensaries in California instead of focusing on the drug cartels/taliban poppies, all they will do is piss off everyone and accomplish nothing. They'll have to bust a few people at first to back up their threats, but after that they'll be done with it.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 26, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> I agree. I think they will make a big show of it right after the elections if prop 19 passes. They'll go out and arrest a few dispensary owners who try to open up for profit, but then it'll be over. They don't have the political capital nor the resources for a long drawn out war against cannabis growers right now. This isn't 1997. There are a finite number of DEA agents who have to worry about the taliban's opium poppies, drug lords trying to over throw the mexican government, and cartels/gangs cooperating to smuggle drugs over the boarder. Also in 1997 they had local police cooperation to bust people. Now since these businesses will be opening with the approval of local governments who will be financially benefiting from these businesses, local cooperation with law enforcement will be unlikely. So it'd be the DEA trying to make cases on their own.
> 
> If they try to keep up a war against dispensaries in California instead of focusing on the drug cartels/taliban poppies, all they will do is piss off everyone and accomplish nothing. They'll have to bust a few people at first to back up their threats, but after that they'll be done with it.


I agree completely.


----------



## TheAngryLiberal (Oct 26, 2010)

if marijuana were made legal we would see a dramatic increase in deaths and crime what do we know about criminals, they smoke pot so that means pot smoking = criminal behavior durr why dont we just make it legal to rape children? jeez


----------



## desert dude (Oct 26, 2010)

TheAngryLiberal said:


> if marijuana were made legal we would see a dramatic increase in deaths and crime what do we know about criminals, they smoke pot so that means pot smoking = criminal behavior durr why dont we just make it legal to rape children? jeez


Aw, what's a matter little guy, did you miss your nap? Is your diaper full?


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 27, 2010)

TheAngryLiberal said:


> if marijuana were made legal we would see a dramatic increase in deaths and crime what do we know about criminals, they smoke pot so that means pot smoking = criminal behavior durr why dont we just make it legal to rape children? jeez


Please explain that statement.

Will 18 year olds kill me for a bud?

I'm dead set against P19, but increased violence isn't likely, except by law enforcement.


----------



## TheAngryLiberal (Oct 28, 2010)

I was just seeing if anyone would think i was serious, but did you know that there really are people like that?


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 28, 2010)

I would have believed you were serious if you sn was "TheAngryConservative."


----------



## desert dude (Oct 28, 2010)

mccumcumber said:


> I would have believed you were serious if you sn was "TheAngryConservative."


There are a whole lot of conservatives who want pot legalized.


----------



## TheAngryLiberal (Oct 29, 2010)

yea but 99% of all people who want it illegal are conservatives


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2010)

TheAngryLiberal said:


> yea but 99% of all people who want it illegal are conservatives


You mean like all the Democrats running for office in CA in 2010, and President Obama and Eric Holder? Those conservatives?

Wake up and smell the coffee folks, the Dems are just as bad as the Repubs on this.


----------



## rollinking420 (Jun 29, 2011)

why not do it like cigs i smoke but i don't grow tobacco plants all year for a marlboro i got buy a pak same thing i would do if weed was legal it would open another cash crop for farmers and give the govt something else to tax plus construction workers would be needed to build marijuana factories and operators would be hired to run them so while i sit here unemployed in alabama which has a 11 per cent unemployment rate and smoked this high priced incense so i dont fail a drug test if i do get a chance to goto work i wonder all these things


----------



## rollinking420 (Jun 29, 2011)

anyone who is in the goverment is against it because they have to satisfy the majority


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 29, 2011)

Why even worry? I'm more concerned with the 2012 nutters and crazed terrorists running around cutting off heads or blowing themselves up because they're all hard up for a drink. Or my finances being drained because some greedy bankers decide to invest it all in speculations. With all this shit going on out there, it seems we're being force fed fear ideology. I for one, don't buy into it all, yet when I've had a bad day or merely want to open up my mind a bit, I'll ingest a natural green herb, just as people have for thousands of years, because it makes me feel better, I don't need anyone's permission, it's my body and no one's business except my own free will. 


Or maybe I'll eat a ripe sweet tomato in which I grew. Or smell some fragrant flowers, or take a walk in the grass in barefoot. Or smile at my dog rolling around in the dirt. Or laugh at some foul-mouthed comedian telling rude and dirty jokes. Or make love to my wife in our bed, which is in our bedroom, behind closed doors. Or perhaps I'll toss the bible into the fireplace or disagree with a politician.


Free will. As long as it's not hurting anyone else. It's MY life. MY breath. MY blood pumping through MY veins. MY thoughts in MY brain. No one, no priest, no Mula, no cop or politician, no scientist or teacher, will tell me how to live MY own life. Or what I can and cannot consume or think or write about or feel. 


Whether marijuana is deemed legal by the state or unlawful, doesn't change the fact that I will continue to use it as an elixer of feeling good or a cure for an ailment. I know what it provides me, and when to draw the line. Same goes for anything, just that I don't need a piece of paper regulating or shackling me in cuffs because I choose to ingest a substance into MY body. 


In some states oral sex is illegal. How do they police that? In some countries a woman is stoned to death because she feels love for another. In some countries baby girls are killed because they were born the wrong sex. There is no fine line here. Incarcerating someone for using a natural substance is not far from chopping off a hand for taking an apple. We live in an out-dated world where nothing really has changed except for technology and fashion. Our society is built upon plenty of ideals but also many false ideologies. And we're ruled by an ever increasing power structure where rules seem to divide those who _make_ rules and those who _are_ ruled. Toss into that mix the guilt of shame and the guilt of being poor and you have a huge chasm right down the middle. 


Time for a beer. Or a nice juicy steak. Or perhaps I'll stoke up the vapourizer and relax. Maybe I'll burp or get mad cow or burn my finger. *MY* choice.


----------



## grizlbr (Jun 29, 2011)

Short of violence how do we the people change this? I email my reps and get a nice letter back. I know drunk driving kills people. But I for one would be broadcasting seeds just so people could occupy them selfs looking for free pot, who would buy if it were legal to grow for personal use?
My tomato table is only 3 by 4 feet. I can grow a lot of tomatoes hydro in 6 - 1 foot pots. What is the area of a 5 gal bucket?


----------



## DOPEYSstoned (Jun 30, 2011)

Id be willing to consider giving up practicly free bud if there was actully a good chance for me to get caught. But there is none, all the cops will do here is take it for themselves. (which means no ticket for me, no jail for me ect.)
We are a country full of people that has been doing things their own way scince our start. Something tells me we are going to continue without backing down to the federal government


----------



## DOPEYSstoned (Jun 30, 2011)

But who says the govt will actully put enough money into it to make it better than what we have now. And who says they wont use toxic chemiclas to make it produce more potent buds, or just more buds in general.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 1, 2011)

I say legalise everything but teach people about it young. 

I support freedom, and if someone wants to stick a needle in their arm and pump themself full of heroin knowing full well the consequences I say fire away, Im sure as fuck not going to, whether its legal or not. 

If they get hooked and need treatment, I say give them the stuff for nothing, tuck them away somewhere and society is one better!

Its time to start weeding out the people with no common sense anyways, too many people in the world.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jul 1, 2011)

DankAbbott said:


> Instead of people saying "I just want to get high" you got a boatload of people saying dumb shit like "Marijuana has caused no deaths, or This will help stop the drug war, or This will help keep drugs away from kids... all are complete nonsense


I just wana get high.
there I said IT.


----------



## grizlbr (Jul 1, 2011)

If it is legal you grow what you want. Throw your skank seeds on the right of way to keep others away from yours. I just decided to keep my tomato clones over winter. Live and learn: 1 foot clones get way bigger quicker put out EARLY! Early Girl store bought 6' while seedlings are 5 '. Looking for a lot of fruit from the big plants. Keep it going until it stops producing. Bountiful (BIG) harvests everyone!


----------



## Slexdex (Jul 1, 2011)

DankAbbott said:


> Would i oppose a law that abolishes affordable food to consumers? Yes
> 
> The only thing weed does to your body, is harm it.... unless you are in pain.. in which case marijuana is not your answer... tylenol is


You know i actually respected your point till you said that. To each their own. But then again you opposing this law, is saying to your own and the governments own. And what do you take for anything other than physical pain?



> What is positive about marijuana


well when grown it puts nutrients back into the soil. There is a lot of science behind that, that I'm way too lazy to put up on here or go look for a quick link that you could do yourself. Also it alliviates stress. Stress is not good for you. Some people don't like to kick a soccer ball, go on a hike, ride a bike, read a book, punch someone. They like to take the easier way out and just smoke a joint. Sure that is the unhealthy part. Ill admit it, I'm lazy as shit when I smoke weed. But thats my choice and it should be my choice. How many automobile accidents are there when its only marijuana to play.

Honestly DankAbbott is right about all of this. The only way to win is to play the fucking game the government wants us to play. We have to let them control it. That is if the government is always gonna stay the way it has ALWAYS been. (which it could change, maybe) Either way yall are arguing about a plant that is illegal and shouldn't be if there are tons of other things that are way worse for you. 

Also this thing about 20x the amount of ammonia and cyanide in marijuana over tobacco. How was the weed grown? What fertilizers were used? When was this sample taken; Veg, Flower? Sounds sketchy to me. Read the article and it seemed very incomplete.

Sorry Cali your prop didn't work. Oregon still has the best bud


----------

